# 2011 S-Works Tarmac SL3 creaking woes...



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

I am having some creaking issues coming from the headset/stem area. I have tried many things including cleaning the bearings, re-lubing the bearing area, applying carbon specific grease or lube to the clamping area on the stem, etc. Under stress while out of the saddle, the creaking still occurs.

Is there anyone else out there that has suffered from this issue? If so, what have you done?


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

I've had three issues:

One was solved by re-torqueing the crank.

One was pedals.

One was solved by swapping from KNC skewers to Dura-Ace. The front skewer sounded like it was coming from the headset area.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

If you haven't already done so, try tightening the nut that the preload screw goes into. It takes a six mm allen. Them grease the threads in there liberally, and reassemble. Worked for my headset on my old SWorks SL2.


----------



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

Well, I did a complete tear down of the front end, cleaned it all AGAIN, and re-lubed and put it back together. The creaking has gone away in the front end.

Now there is a little noise coming from the BB area. It is a BB30 as well. I hate the little noises.

Thanks for the replies though. I think that it did help to look at some other areas.


----------



## mrfizzed (Aug 27, 2011)

i had a lot of issues on my 2011 roubaix comp from the seat post....they finally got it under control (not 100% though) by completely removing seat post and adding carbon compound way down the tube


----------

